# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Hưỡng dẫn cài Windows 8 trên USB

## intembaohanh

Mặc dù được bổ sung thêm Metro UI nhưng Windows 8 lại tiêu thụ một lượng nhỏ không gian bộ nhớ. Ưu điểm này giúp người dùng có thể chạy Windows 8 từ một USB giống như với với những hệ điều hành Windows trước đây. Bài viết sẽ hướng dẫn người dùng cách tạo một ổ USB chạy Windows 8 để có thể khởi động trên bất cứ máy tính nào.
*Chuẩn bị*


Những thứ cần thiết cho bài hướng dẫn này là:

Một ổ USB dung lượng 32GB trở lên.File ISO Windows 8 hay bất kỳ bản sao hợp lệ nào khác (x86).Bộ Windows Auntomated Installation Kit (AIK). Đừng cài đặt vội!Windows 7 được cài trên máy tính.
Sau khi có đủ những thành phần trên, hãy cắm USB vào máy.*Lưu ý*: Mọi dữ liệu trong USB sẽ bị xóa. Hãy chắc chắn không có thông tin nào quan trọng trong đó.*Cấu hình USB*


Mở cửa sổ lệnh dưới quyền quản trị (kích chuột phải và chọn *Run as Administrator*) và gõ:DISKPART
Nhấn *Enter*. Sau đó gõ:LIST DISK
Câu lệnh sẽ hiển thị danh sách các ổ đĩa trên máy tính. Tìm kiếm ổ USB trong danh sách.​Gõ:



```
SELECT DISK X
```

Thay "_X_" bằng số thứ tự ở phía bên trái của ổ USB.Tiếp tục gõ:



```
CLEAN
CREATE PARTITION PRIMARY
```

Bây giờ, định dạng nhanh cho USB. Gõ:



```
Format fs=ntfs quick
```

Sau khi phân vùng được tạo và được định dạng, bạn cần kích hoạt phân vùng bằng lệnh:



```
ACTIVE
```

Sau đó thoát ra bằng lệnh:



```
EXIT
```

Như vậy là ta đã chuẩn bị xong cho ổ USB. Bây giờ đến phần cài đặt.*Cài đặt*


Bung file ảnh Windows 8 vào ổ.Tìm trong đĩa DVD hoặc file ảnh và tìm file* install.wim*. Sẽ dễ dàng hơn nếu bạn tìm kiếm bằng thanh tìm kiếm ở góc trên bên phải. Đây là một file nén.​Copy file từ DVD hoặc file ảnh tới một nơi trên ổ.Cài đặt .NET Framework trước. Tốt hơn bạn nền cài phiên bản .NET mới nhất.
Bây giờ, cài Automated Installation Kit.Trong cửa sổ lệnh, nhập câu lệnh sau:



```
Imagex.exe /mount path x:\
```

Thay thế path bằng đương dẫn đến file install.gim và thay x bằng tên ổ USB. Nhập:



```
Imagex.exe /apply install.wim 1 x:\
Bcdboot.exe x:\windows /s x: /f ALL
```

để tạo cấu hình khởi động cho USB.Bây giờ, đặt USB trong BIOS làm thiết bị khởi động đầu tiên (primary).Ở lần khởi động đầu tiên, USB có thể yêu cầu product key cho Windows. Hãy nhập key và bắt đầu tận hưởng những tính năng tuyệt vời từ Windows 8.

----------


## haminhjob

*Trả lời: Hưỡng dẫn cài Windows 8 trên USB*

Bài viết quá tuyệt vời... mọi người có thể làm theo cách này nhé

----------

